# Sterling Caulkless Wall Kits



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I was wondering: it it a good idea to caulk a caulk- less type wall kit? It just seems if you dont then water gets in the seams and become mold. Thanks, Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I've never caulked them, caulk can mildew and look terrible.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Even mildew resistant caulk?


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

it says right on the instructions NOT to caulk them

so id follow the instructions

ive installed close to 100 of them now...and even have 1 in my own house...never a problem

Kohler says don't caulk= don't caulk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

There is a reason those units are designed to be caulk less. You are doing more harm than good if you start caulking those seams.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

can you explain how thank you


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

It'll actually trap moisture from condensation in the joints, where they would naturally dry out otherwise


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

all the ones i have seen caulked were moldy. even with silicone as the mold starts behind the silicone.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Makes sense,,,,in other words Follow the instructions. Thanks


----------

